# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  نصائح للمبتدئين في طلب العلم الشرعي

## دعوة إلى الله

خطوات لطلب العلم الشرعي


جمّاز بن عبدالرحمن الجمّاز


السؤال 
أريد أن أطلب العلم الشرعي، فما هي الخطوات ؟ 


‏ الإجابة
إن العقبة الكؤود، ليست ما هي الخطوات، بقدر الجدية في اتباع الخطوات والعمل بها، وعليك الآتي:
1- إخلاص القصد، فيكون تعلمك للعلم لوجه الله _تعالى_، فتدعو إلى دينه على بصيرة، وترفع الجهل عن نفسك وغيرك، واحذر كل الحذر أن تقصد بتعلمك الشهرة بين الناس أنك عالم أو مفتي، أو التصدر في جميع المجالات بحجة أنك إمام أو مربي أو تجعله وسيلة لنيل الرئاسة أو الشرف.
2- الهمة العالية فتحرص على القراءة والفهم والحفظ كلما استطعت، وتبذل مالك ونفسك في سبيل العلم، ولا تتردّد في التضحية بأوقاتك، واقرأ في سير العلماء، واعرف كيف كانت همتهم، ولا ترضى بالدون.
3- العزيمة الجادة، فيكون هو شغلك الشاغل، والعلم لن تناله براحة الجسم، وعليك بالمثابرة والجدية والاستمرار، واطرد عنك اليأس، واعلم أنك إذا أعطيت العلم كلك أعطاك بعضه، وإذا أعطيته بعضك لم يعطك شيئاً.
4- يجب أن تحبِّب إلى نفسك العلم كأن تقرأ في الحث على طلب العلم وفضله، وفيه منتخب مجموع (الجامع في الحث على حفظ العلم) من البغدادي والعسكري وابن عساكر وابن الجوزي، جمع وتحقيق الحداد، ثم احرص على تتبع أحوال بعض العلماء، واقرأ في سيرهم كالطبري وابن الجوزي وابن قدامة والنووي وابن تيمية وابن كثير وابن حجر وغيرهم، فسوف تتشجّع.
5- اقرأ في الكتب المتعلقة بطلب العلم وأدبه، قبل أن تلج الباب، وكن على نصيب منها كبير، وإياك أن تبتدئ في العلم قبل أن تتم قراءتها، مثل: (جامع بيان العلم وفضله) لابن عبد البر، (تذكرة السامع والمتكلم) لابن جماعة، (حلية طالب العلم) لبكر أبو زيد، (كتاب العلم) لابن عثيمين.
6- اتخذ لك صديقاً يعينك على طلب العلم، وتأنس إليه ويأنس إليك، ويكون ذا همة عالية يشجع أحدكم الآخر، ويعين أحدكم الآخر على متابعة القراءة والبحث والحفظ وحضور الحلقات العلمية والمؤتمرات الدعوية.
7- عليك أن تتحلى بالأخلاق الحسنة من القناعة والمروءة وطلاقة الوجه وتحمّل الناس، وأن تحافظ على شعائر الإسلام، وأن تُظهر السنة وتنشرها بالعمل بها والدعوة إليها، ويكون لك سمت حسن من الوقار والتواضع، قال ابن سيرين: "كانوا يتعلمون الهدي كما يتعلمون العلم".
8- احرص على أن تتلقّى كل علم من أهله، فإن لم تجد فاظفر بعالم من الأكابر تتلقى عليه سائر العلوم، فإن لم تجد فعالم في فنٍّ أو أكثر، وليكن من الأكابر دون الأصاغر، والأكابر هم العلماء الذين أفنوا جل عمرهم في العلم، فتمرسوا بمسائله، وعركتهم التجارب، ولو كانت أعمارهم صغيرة، والأصاغر هم المبتدئون في العلم، وغالباً لم يختمر علمهم، ولم تكتمل تجربتهم، ولم تنضج عقولهم، يغلب عليهم الاستعجال والتسرع في الأحكام، والشطط في الفهم، ولو كانت أعمارهم كبيرة.
واعلم أنه أحياناً ينبغ الصغير، فينافس الشيوخ الكبار، ويكاد يفوقهم، مثل: الشافعي، شاب صغير أُذِنَ له في الإفتاء وهو ابن خمس عشرة سنة أو عشرين سنة، وجلس عليه الأكابر يتلقون العلم، وابن تيمية جلس للتدريس وبين يديه الآلاف ومعهم دفاترهم ومحابرهم، وهو ابن عشرين سنة، وفي عصرنا هذا قريب من هذا، ليس لأحد أن ينكره، ولا ينكر هذا إلا حاسد أو جاهل.
9- اختر من الأكابر أكثرهم علماً، وأحسنهم ورعاً، وأجملهم خلقاً، وأطولهم نَفَساً، وخذ منه العلم مع الأدب، فالأدب بلا علم لا يصلح، والعلم بلا أدب يجني عليك ويهلكك، فتحتاج إلى من يعلمك، ويؤدبك في نفس الوقت، ويربّي قلبك وعقلك.
10- احذر أن تتلقى علمك عن (الصحفيين) أي: الذين تلقوا العلم من الكتب، ولم يجلسوا بين يدي الشيوخ، ولم يجثوا على الركب في الحلقات، فغالباً يشتط بهم الفهم، ويقعون في المزالق.
والعلم عند السلف: علم وتربية، والذي يجمع بينهما هو شيخك، وإلا فكيف تربي نفسك بنفسك، واعلم أن التعلم في الإسلام، ليس مجرد جمع للمعلومات في الصدور، بل علم وعمل، علم وتربية.
11- يستحيل أن يخلوا الزمان من الأكابر من الشيوخ في كل علم، وإلا لا تقوم الحجة، فاحرص على طلب العلم، ولا تقل: ليس في مدينتي عالم أو شيخ.
ومتى كنتَ جاداً، فالعلماء متوافرون في عصرك، فابحث عنهم، تجدهم، ولو أن ترحل بالطائرة، وفي عصرنا توافرت وسائل الاتصال، فهناك شبكة المعلومات العالمية (الإنترنت)، جهاز الهاتف، أشرطة التسجيل، ولا عُذر لأحد.
12- اعرض نفسك على شيخك، وأخبره بأنك مبتدئ أو قطعت مرحلة في الطلب، واطلب منه التوجيه والإرشاد إلى ما يصلح نفسك وما تبتدئ به، واعرض عليه أن تقرأ عليه بعض المتون العلمية الأولية في كل فن أو أكثر الفنون أو بعضها.
13- اطلب من شيخك الاهتمام بك، والأخذ على يديك، وفوّضه في السؤال عنك أو توبيخك، فهو خير معينٍ لك بعد الله _عز وجل_ في استمرارك وعدم انقطاعك.
14- اهتم دائماً بالأمور العملية الواضحة، ولا تُضيّع وقتك في مدارسة الأمور النظرية الجدلية، ولا طائل من ورائها، واترك السؤال والاشتغال بمسائل لم تقع ولن تقع.
15- إياك والتنمّر بالعلم، كأن تحفظ مسألة، أو تفهم مُشْكلاً، فتأتي إلى أحد المشائخ في حلقته أو منزله أو أمام الناس، وتناقشه فيها، ليس إلا لتظهر نفسك ويعلم الناس بك، ويتحدثون عن ضبطك، لا تفعل هذا، إنه لا يفعله إلا المفلس من العلم.
16- اعمل بعلمك، لا يكن همك إلا الحفظ والجمع، قال فلان،ونقل فلان، واعترض فلان، هذا منكر، هذا ليس لكل أحد، كل ما عرفتَ سُنّة، أو حفظتَ ذِكراً، أو تعلمتَ مسألة اعمل بها، فهذا يعينك على تثبيت العلم، بل وسبيل إلى أن تعلم ما لم تعلم، وعدم عملك بعلمك سبب لمحق بركة العلم وضياعه، واستكثار منك لحجج الله عليك.
17- عليك بالدعاء، فهو سلوتك، ويحصل به كل خير لك، وصحّ عنه _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ أنه كان يدعو بـ"اللهم انفعني بما علمتني، وعلمني ما ينفعني، وزدني علماً"، "اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً"، "اللهم إني أعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع" ودعا لابن عباس فيما صحَّ عنه "اللهم فقّهه في الدين" فادع أنت "اللهم فقهني في ديني وعلمني التأويل".
18- احرص على سلم التعلم، وعلى أن تتدرج في ذلك السلم، فتبدأ بتلقي الأوليات في كل علم، تبدأ صحيحاً، فتضبط صحيحاً، وتكون عالماً صحيحاً.
19- اعلم أنّ غاية كل متعلم – وأنت أولهم – أن يُصحِّح إيمانه ويصحح عمله، بل هو أول ما يجب تعلمه، فقه الإيمان وفقه الأحكام، وهي علوم الغاية.
20- يجب أن تتعلم فقه الإيمان (التوحيد) على منهج السلف، وهم: الصحابة والتابعون وتابعوهم، ومن بعدهم من الأئمة المرضيين كالأئمة الأربعة وأصحاب الكتب الستة.
21- أقرب وسيلة، وأحكم طريقة لتعلم فقه الأحكام (الفقه) هي التمذهب بأحد المذاهب الأربعة المعتبرة: الأحناف، والمالكية، والشافعية، والحنابلة، وهي وسيلتك إلى التفقه في أحكام الشريعة، وتحوز بذلك فضيلتان:
أ- مَلَكَة الاستنباط. ب- لغة الفقه، ولن تحوزها بغير ذلك، وهي مطلب أساس.
22- أثبتت التجربة أن طلب الفقه للمبتدئين بواسطة كتب المحدثين، تجعل أغلبهم في شتات وضياع وعدم ضبط، بخلاف دراستها في مرحلة متأخرة، فهذا شيء آخر.
23- اعلم أن المتقدمين من المحدّثين الذين برزوا وألفوا، وخاصة أحاديث كتب الأحكام، كلهم إما إمام مجتهد، أو تابع لأحد المذاهب الأربعة، فالتمذهب لازم لك.
24- أنت مبتدئ، وليس أمامك إلا التقليد، والمفترض أن يكون شيخك فقيهاً مربياً بصيراً، ينظر المصلحة لطلابه، ويهتم بهم كأنهم أولاده وقرة عينه، فيعرض المسائل المهمة بأدلتها، ووجه رجحانها، ويتعود الطلاب حينها على معرفة الأدلة، ويترقون سلم التعلم شيئاً فشيئاً، فيتعلمون القول الآخر في المسألة، وحينها يمكن مخالفة المذهب عن بصيرة وفقه، وتعلم أنّ المذهب فيه ضعيف أو مرجوح.
25- إذا أردت أن تبتدئ في التفقه، فعليك أن تختار من كل علم كتاباً ثم تتقنه، ثم كتاباً آخر فتتقنه، وهكذا، وفق الآتي:
26- في التوحيد، تبدأ بكتاب الأصول الثلاثة، ثم التوحيد، لمحمد بن عبد الوهاب، ثم الواسطية، لابن تيمية، ثم الطحاوية، للطحاوي.
27- في الفقه، تختار متناً ميسراً خالياً من التعقيدات اللفظية والأساليب المحيّرة، واختر لك على حسب مذهبك السائد في بلدك.
الأحناف (الهداية) للمرغيناني، المالكية (الرسالة) لابن أبي زيد القيرواني.
الشافعية (المنهاج) للنووي، أو (المهذب) للشيرازي.
الحنابلة (العمدة) لابن قدامة، أو (زاد المستقنع) للحجاوي، أو (دليل الطالب) للكرمي.
فإذا أتقنت واحداً منها، انتقل إلى (الكافي) لابن قدامة، فإذا أتقنته انتقل إلى (المغني) لابن قدامة.
28- في التفسير (تفسير الجلالين) لجلال الدين المحلي، وجلال الدين السيوطي، وهو من أَجَلّ التفاسير وأكثرها فائدة للمتعلم، وفيه عناية باللغة والإعراب وأسباب النزول ومعاني الآيات، فضلاً عن متانة أسلوبه ودقة عبارته، وهو مختصر جميل، غير أنّ فيه أغلاطاً في العقيدة فصاحباه أشعريان، والواجب أن يتولى تنبيهك عليها شيخك، ثم تنتقل إلى تفسير ابن كثير (تفسير القرآن العظيم) فهو من أجل التفاسير وأكثرها فائدة للمتعلم، وفيه عناية بالمأثور والاعتماد عليه، ويمتاز بسلامة العقيدة وصحة تفسير المعنى.
29- في الحديث، تبدأ بمتون أدلة الأحكام، أولها: (عمدة الأحكام) للمقدسي، فإذا أتقنته، تنتقل إلى (بلوغ المرام) لابن حجر، فإذا أتقنته تنتقل إلى (المنتقى) للمجد أبي البركات ابن تيمية، فالأول للمبتدئين، والثاني للمتوسطين، والثالث للمنتهين.
30- في السيرة، تبدأ بـ(مختصر سيرة النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ وسيرة أصحابه العشرة) للمقدسي، فإذا أتقنته، تنتقل إلى (الفصول في سيرة الرسول _صلى الله عليه وسلم_) لابن كثير.
31- في المصطلح، تبدأ بـ"البيقونية" للبيقوني، فإذا أتقنتها، تنتقل إلى (نخبة الفِكَر) لابن حجر، فإذا أتقنتها، تنتقل إلى (علوم الحديث) لابن كثير.
32- في أصول الفقه، تختار متناً ميسراً خالياً من التعقيدات اللفظية والأساليب المحيّرة، واختر لك على حسب مذهبك السائد في بلدك:
الأحناف (المنار) للنسفي.
المالكية والشافعية (الورقات) لإمام الحرمين الجويني.
الحنابلة (روضة الناظر) لابن قدامة.
33- في القواعد الفقهية، تبدأ بـ(منظومة القواعد الفقهية) لابن سعدي.
34- في التجويد، العمدة فيه على التلقي مباشرة من فم المقرئ، وهي وسيلة رئيسة، ويستحسن أن تتعلم التجويد من خلال كتاب مختصر، يلخّص لك أبواب التجويد المتعلقة بتصحيح النطق، مثل: (التجويد الميسر) لعبد العزيز القارئ، وأحسن ما تستعين به على معرفة هذا العلم ومسائله منظومة (تحفة الأطفال والغلمان في تجويد القرآن) للجمزوري.
35- في النحو والصرف، تبدأ بدراسة (الآجرومية) للآجرومي، فإذا أتقنتها، تنتقل إلى (ملحة الإعراب) للحريري.
36- هذا سُلّم لا بد أن تحافظ عليه، لا تقفز على جدران العلم، وأتِ العلم من بابه، وإلا فيخاف عليك إن خالفتَ السلم أن تقع في البدع، بسبب الشطط في الفهم، فإذا أحكمتَ هذا التأسيس العلمي عندئذ تصل إلى علوم الاجتهاد، وهناك تبدأ مرحلة جديدة في دراسة علوم الاجتهاد، وليس هذا موضعها، ولا أظنك في تلك المرحلة سوف تسأل عن المهمات والخطوات فقد تجاوزتها.
37- أسأل الله _تبارك وتعالى_ أن يوفقك لما يحب ويرضى، وأن يزودك علماً وهدىً وتوفيقاً وصلاحاً، وأن يعيذك من شر نفسك وسيئات أعمالك.
وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد بن عبد الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## طيبة بنت الوردي

> خطوات لطلب العلم الشرعي
> 
> الشافعية (المنهاج) للنووي، أو (المهذب) للشيرازي.



هذا لا يمكن أبداً: (المنهاج) للنووي، أو (المهذب) للشيرازي ليس للمبتدي
 المبتدي الشافعي يبدأ بـ
أولاً: بالكتب المختصرة:
1 ـ كتاب سفينة النجاة، للشيخ سالم بن سمير الحضرمي، وقد طبع عدة طبعات وعليه شرحان:

الأول: نيل الرجا في شرح سفينة النجا، للسيد أحمد بن عمر الشاطري.
الثاني: كاشفة السجا في شرح سفينة النجا ، للشيخ محمد نووي بن عمر الجاوي.

2 ـ متن الغاية والتقريب ، المشهور بـ "متن ابي شجاع" ، للامام ابي شجاع أحمد بن الحسين الأصفهاني، ت 593، وعليه شروح وحواش كثيرة منها:
  - كفاية الأخيار في حل غاية الإختصار لتقي الدين الحصني. (وهذا يكفي المبتدي)

3. "عمدة السالك وعدة الناسك"، لابن النقيب
ومن احسن شروحه: أنوار المسالك شرح عمدة السالك للشيخ محمد الزهري الغمراوي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله تعالى خيرا

----------


## طيبة بنت الوردي

> سأذكر لك منهجاً بطريقة سريعة:
> أفضل ما يبدأ به المبتدأ في الفقه الشافعي:
> ابدأ بمتن غاية الإختصار (الغاية والتقريب) لأبي شجاع
> وله شرح مختصر هو: كفاية الأخيار في حل غاية الاختصار
>  
> وبفيدك أيضاً هذا الكتاب لبيان تخريج الأدلة
> التذهيب في أدلة متن الغاية والتقريب
> 
> فإذا ما حفظت وفهمت فانتقل للمستوى الأعلى:
> ...


نقل للفائدة

----------


## درة مصونة

جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

درر درر درر راااااااااائعة
شكراً لكم.

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

